
Kashmir’s new status could bring West Bank-like demographic change (2019) - deogeo
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2019/08/08/kashmirs-new-status-could-bring-demographic-change-drawing-comparisons-west-bank/
======
jagannathtech
If WaPo was any less hinduphobic and slightly more honest, the headline would
have been "Finally Justice for Kashmiri Hindus who were brutally driven out of
their own homeland by Islamic extremists backed by pakistan"

Justice For Victims of Kashmiri Hindu genocide.

